# Need Help! 1940s Schwinn Wizzer



## Wellzbam09 (Jul 8, 2016)

Hello fellow Cabe members I have recently picked up a Schwinn Wizzer. I am wondering if anyone can help me as to what a good purchase price would be? I do not know if I over paid for the condition it is in. Forks are bent. Please help!!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 8, 2016)

Wellzbam09 said:


> Hello fellow Cabe members I have recently picked up a Schwinn Wizzer. I am wondering if anyone can help me as to what a good purchase price would be? I do not know if I over paid for the condition it is in. Forks are bent. Please help!!![QUOTE/]




That seems hard to believe that you just bought a bike that will be auctioned off tomorrow. Why not just be honest and ask what its worth rather than make a up a story about it?


----------



## Wellzbam09 (Jul 8, 2016)

Well come bid on my bike at the auction tomorrow 

Sent from my SM-J320R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 8, 2016)

Ok I'm calling this one--yea maybe I'm a Richard but all of your posts recently are just to milk members for opinions on price. Sounds like you are a flipper who hasn't a clue. Do like the rest of us and spend a few hundred (or thousands) of hours doing research and appreciating these bikes then you will know what market value is. Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 8, 2016)

For those interested in the red Phantom, Twin 40?, or the Whizzer here is the link to the auction  which is tomorrow starting 9 a.m in Greenview IL

http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/photopanel.cgi?listingid=2742607&category=0&zip=17815&kwd=whizzer

V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 8, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> For those interested in the red Phantom, Twin 40?, or the Whizzer here is the link to the auction  which is tomorrow starting 9 a.m in Greenview IL
> 
> http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/photopanel.cgi?listingid=2742607&category=0&zip=17815&kwd=whizzer
> 
> V/r Shawn




Its not a twin 40, those  have the lights in the shroud.


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 8, 2016)

Whizzer value-----cobbled whizzer-------700 range
Red Phantom ----500 range
Twin 20 ---- 600 range

the above are what collectors might pay.

At an auction with some inbreeding in the audience or 'childhood memories'
bidders....could go higher.  Stupid stuff happens at small town auctions.

bikes could also go cheap at the deal.

Fishing as you may be here, you drew the attention of a number of 
potential bidders/buyers on this forum and any publicity is good
when you're trying to reach the masses


----------



## jkent (Jul 8, 2016)

it's worth $1,000,000,000.00
Enough said.
JKent


----------



## 4scuda (Jul 8, 2016)

Well I guess I'll throw a jaguar , a couple meads, and a hopalong cassidy in the truck before I head to the auction. Maybe it will be a selling day instead of buying


----------



## Overhauler (Jul 10, 2016)

4scuda said:


> Well I guess I'll throw a jaguar , a couple meads, and a hopalong cassidy in the truck before I head to the auction. Maybe it will be a selling day instead of buying



That's exactly what it was, a sellers day.


----------



## Jaypem (Jul 10, 2016)

What did the bikes sell for ??


----------



## 4scuda (Jul 10, 2016)

Elgin twin $900, phantom $675, and whizzer $1300.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 10, 2016)

4scuda said:


> Elgin twin $900, phantom $675, and whizzer $1300.




Sounds about right.  no bargains though.


----------

